# Homecheck passed whoop whoop



## Chrysler (May 3, 2009)

I am real happy tonight, passed the homecheck for Jasper 

Now I can't wait until I get the little guy and Lucky has some company.

Don't think hubby was tooo thrilled but hey.

He told me only the other day, if I would not have the bunny( bunnies), he was thinking about getting me a kitten/cat.
But the only cat I would want to live with me is my Bubble ( who is living at my kids).


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

Well Done!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

_CONGRATULATIONS! _


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

Well done, when does he come home?


----------



## Chrysler (May 3, 2009)

Thanks everybody. 

In about 3 weeks, I think.
He is having his hernia op and being neutered this week. 
I might go and see him next sunday or monday.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Well done we need more people like you, patient, kind and willing to give a bun a second chance in a lovely home  x


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

I bet you can't wait, it will probably feel like the longest 3 weeks ever.


----------



## Chrysler (May 3, 2009)

crofty said:


> Well done we need more people like you, patient, kind and willing to give a bun a second chance in a lovely home  x


Thanks, I would have like the bun yesterday...but when it seems to be the right one.. I am happy to wait. Got to sort the spare room out yet to make room for 2 bunnies. 
With a full time job and this hot weather it is something that I can do slow this way.


----------

